# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Outpost Firewall Pro можно приобрести с пожизненной лицензией

## SDA

Компания Agnitum сообщила о продлении акции «Купи и больше не плати!» в интернет-магазинах и розничных сетях, в рамках которой пользователи могут приобрести подарочное коробочное издание с пожизненной лицензии популярного брандмауэра Outpost Firewall Pro. Рекомендованная стоимость издания составляет 1499 рублей (с НДС). Лицензия распространяется сразу на 3 домашних ПК (личные ПК физического лица, покупателя лицензии, и членов его семьи). 
Продажи издания Outpost Firewall Pro с пожизненной лицензией в рознице и Интернете начинаются с 20 мая 2009 года. Тираж решения ограничен, поставки планируются до 1 октября 2009 года.

Пожизненная лицензия на самый известный продукт Agnitum дает пользователям право на бесплатные обновления, переходы на новые версии и техническую поддержку Outpost Firewall Pro в течение всего времени выпуска и поддержки этого программного продукта. Для этого пользователям достаточно использовать регистрационный ключ, идущий в комплекте с дистрибутивом пожизненной лицензии программы.

Лицензия Outpost Firewall Pro подходит пользователям, использующим все современные версии Windows от 2000 Pro и Windows XP до Vista, а также Server 2003/2008 (включая их 64-битные аналоги). 

http://www.agnitum.ru/news/life-lice...2009-05-20.php

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

